
Artificial intelligence can tell you if your startup idea is promising enough - dudeedud
http://test4startup.com/
======
sharemywin
you might want to mention you have to pay.

~~~
dudeedud
Sorry, we have some problems with payments. But we give you a report for free
as compensation. Just send your idea to support@test4startup.com

